# Rite Aid to pay $500,000 in refunds; FTC alerts consumers to deceptive advertising in



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Rite Aid to pay $500,000 in refunds; FTC alerts consumers to deceptive advertising in cold/flu products by Morgan Ralph One year after Airborne Health settled with the Federal Trade Commission over claims of deceptive advertising, national pharmacy chain Rite Aid based in Camp Hill, Penn., has agreed to do the same. Rite Aid will pay [...]

*Read More...*


----------

